# France - informations !



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi, I´ve just found another french site with informations about spots, books......
look here please.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for that information.
It is a new website to me and will be added to my list.

I see that there are lists of aires with addresses in the different departments down the west coast and these can be printed off for use later.


----------

